

10 things Apple needs to do to create the ultimate MacBook Pro - BorisBomega
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/07/02/10-things-apple-needs-to-do-the-create-the-ultimate-macbook-pro/

======
teilo
If Apple were to remove the Ethernet port, I would go back to Windows.
Seriously. I work in a Printing company. We move huge files all day long. I
need 1000Base-T. Wifi doesn't come remotely close. It's ideal speed is still
too slow, and it can't switch, so it has major collision issues as you add
clients.

And a non-clicking mousepad? Synaptic has been trying to get people to "tap to
click" for at least a decade, and it is still the first thing that most people
disable on their Windows laptop. Sorry, but no way.

Give me USB 3.0, and stop being Thunderbolt snobs.

------
Mavrik
Make an ultimate MBP by _removing_ things? I think not.

I think the author really wants to have a MacBook Air and not a Pro. If
anything, the Pro needs better screens (1440+ matte on 13" please), USB 3.0
support and more powerful hardware to differentiate itself from the Air line.

~~~
BorisBomega
Yeah, you are close. I was more thinking about what Steve Jobs said when he
announced the new MacBook Air:

"We asked ourselves, what would happen if a MacBook and an iPad hooked up?
Well, this is the result, we think it’s the future of notebooks."

It made me wonder what would happen if the MacBook Air and the MacBook Pro
would hook up. Surely Apple is taking the best of both machines when they are
designing the new MacBooks. So what would the ultimate MacBook pro look like?
Well, more like a MacBook Air.

------
Udo
Removing the DVD player and adding a Sim Card slot are very good (but not new)
ideas and I found Apple's choice not to move in this direction beyond
baffling. Other than those two, the article is stunningly useless.

Some points betray a thorough lack of information about the MacBook product,
for example the _15-inch Hi-Res Antiglare Widescreen Display_ (funny, mine
already has this feature. It must be from the future)

The other points of the article range from "meh" to "worst idea ever":
Removing the Ethernet port, the chip reader, and placing a retractable iPhone
connector on it (just to rant about the advantages of having "no moving parts"
a few lines further down). Yuck.

------
kevin_morrill
Add eye tracking in the hardware and build the right software to make it
useful. Done right, this could be the next UI revolution beyond touch. Some
possible scenarios: \- pay per actual view advertising \- automatically scroll
as I start to read the bottom of the visible region \- automatically enlarge
parts of view (e.g. who I am focused on in a 3 way video chat) \- rapidly
increase cycle of usability improvements in UI through better eye tracking
instrumentation

The trick is having someone like Apple figure out what works well and build
the right platform. Too much of things like auto-scrolling, auto-clicking is
probably the wrong direction, so the key is having high judgement in the
platform.

------
davetufts
Retracktable iPhone connector? Yuck. My phone & MBP can both wirelessly
communicate with devices half way around the globe, yet they need a special
USB cord to talk to each other?

Plus, more than 50% of iPhone users never even bother syncing with a computer
after the initial activation. Wired syncing & backups will probably be dead
soon.

------
dlsspy
I do have a 15" antiglare in my MBP at 1680x1050.

I don't see the point in removing items that don't take up space (e.g. SD).
Sure, a GSM slot would be more useful there for many people, but I wouldn't
pay more for a machine without that port.

(and I use my ethernet most days)

------
gte910h
I can't see more than 1 or 2 of those as an improvement.

